# Simpicity snowblower on/off switch



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of information as I'm doing this for a neighbor. He purchased a used Simplicity snowblower (tecumseh 4 cycle engine) and claims it ran but he lost the key. He had someone look at it previously and they removed the cover to expose switch but it has only one wire attached to it which appears to go to a ground. Do you think there was another wire attached to the switch that broke off, and that possibly came from the ignition points. I'm not too knowledgeable on small engines so any help or suggestion is appreciated. Thanks, Dave


----------



## Adamj (Nov 9, 2009)

Whats the make of the engine model number, and serial number?


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

Adamj;856044 said:


> Whats the make of the engine model number, and serial number?


In my haste, I didn't have time to get that information. When I see him again (probably within the week) I'll record the pertinent information and post. Thanks for the reply. Dave


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

the key is plastic. it slips inbetween the contacts to prevent ground. Just slip something nonconductive between the contacts.


----------



## Adamj (Nov 9, 2009)

If its like mine there should be two wire leads going to the switch, just sticking something in between may not work.


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

drp;856560 said:


> the key is plastic. it slips inbetween the contacts to prevent ground. Just slip something nonconductive between the contacts.


drp, Part of the problem is that I see only one wire from the switch (2nd wire must have broken off) that goes to a ground connection; I need to find the source/origin of the other wire.

Adamj, If/when I find the 2nd wire, do you think I could replace the keyed switch with a toggle switch?

Thank you for both of your replies, Dave


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Normally the key works like an on off switch like a toggle switch. In some cases the switch is internally grounded in the one wire is a return of the loop. Think of a frame of the car. Any where you touch it is charged (-), the snow blower is wired the same way!!!

Check for spark as it sits, then with the wire running to the switch removed. If you get spark then by grounding this wire you kill the spark and the engine shuts down. Let me know !!!


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;856970 said:


> Normally the key works like an on off switch like a toggle switch. In some cases the switch is internally grounded in the one wire is a return of the loop. Think of a frame of the car. Any where you touch it is charged (-), the snow blower is wired the same way!!!
> 
> Check for spark as it sits, then with the wire running to the switch removed. If you get spark then by grounding this wire you kill the spark and the engine shuts down. Let me know !!!


Thank you for the reply, when the opportunity presents itself I'll check and post back. Dave


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

Okay, I finally got the snowblower to my house and got a chance to look at it. There is a lever switch that controls off/speed & where it grounds to, the keyed switch does also. I checked for spark and it's good. The keyed connection seems to be auxilliary (sp.?) or an add-on accessory so I removed it; still have spark but no start. Next: Made sure gas was getting to carb, cleaned float bowl and needle valve tip, repaired primer button hose and it started right up. Thanks guys for all the help adn suggestions.


----------

